# This May Need to go in the Feral Forum, but.................



## LindaB (Jun 23, 2012)

................since she's only semi-feral 
Hi, new member here. I have four kitties. My oldest girl is 15, a girl who is 6, and two siblings who are 5. The issue is with one of the siblings.
These two were born at my workplace (a winery), and they lived there until they were about 4 months old. It was during harvest, so I really didn't have time to do anything about them until late in the season. They were living in the loft above our bottling line, and I started to feed them. Then the guys (my boss and the guys I work with) were threatening to kill them 8O and I certainly couldn't let that happen, so I borrowed two cats traps, caught them, and took them home. I had them in the bathroom for the first few weeks, and after awhile the boy started responding to my pets, but the little girl never did. Now, I have tamed two ferals before, so I'm not exactly a novice, but she just never did come around. When I finally let them into the rest of the house I figured I could work with her and tame her over time. Not so much. If she is sitting near me, I can occasionally get her to sniff my finger, but that's it.

So here is the dilemma. I got a new job and will be moving in 3 weeks. I am having great anxiety about how to capture her. Moving is so frenetic as it is, and I have three other cats to transport. I could try a cat tap again, but the timing is the thing I am worried about. And I think I would have to have her already in a room by herself for that to work, so that the others wouldn't get in. HELP!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would buy one of the large wire dog kennels. Walmart here has carried them. Put a shelf in the back. A cube under neath the shelf. Hang some toys on strings. Maybe start feeding your kitty in there so you could close here in one day. I would have her in the kennel. It wont hurt her to be in there a couple weeks. (Have a small cat box and food/water bowls in there too)

You might have to resort to a trap, if she isnt wiley about it. Some cats dont ever forget after being trapped the first time and wont be fooled again by going in!

Last resort is to capture her with a net and put her in the kennel. That is the most stressful and messy way to get a semi feral.

When you have time, go up in the stickies in the feral cat section. Click on taming feral cats and kittens. Read Heidi's Kitty Boot Camp. Lots of great suggestions to help you bring this sweet girl around.

Thanks for caring for these kitties enough to trap them and bring them home. You saved them from certain death. Kudos to you.


----------



## LindaB (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I'll try the large kennel idea. nekitty


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I dont think your kitty is semi feral. Just a bit unsocialized at the present. But you can remedy that. But if she becomes unhinged this is how we deal with a feral or semi feral which needs to stay in a kennel to recover from a surgery or illness.

We wire a water dish on the inside of the kennel and to you keep filling it with a long nose flower piture. We spoon food into a dish thru the wire also. The only reason we will open a kennel is to clean a box daily. I only had a feral escape once to learn my lesson!

(I spent time in St Helena where my cousin had an estate above Meadow wood country club. I love the Napa area you live in. Its so beautiful there.)


----------



## LindaB (Jun 23, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> (I spent time in St Helena where my cousin had an estate above Meadow wood country club. I love the Napa area you live in. Its so beautiful there.)


I'm actually in Paso Robles CA right now, but Napa is where I am moving. I will be working in St. Helena. And yes, it is beautiful.
Where in AZ are you? I did an internship near Sedona in 2006.


----------

